# Anyone know about obtaining clerkship in the US?



## chetanjain162 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi I am Dr Chetan Jain
want to seek clerkship from US
any ideas


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Search the forum, using the search function at the top of the site and you'll find that there is a lot of info on this topic.

Also in the future please post in the appropriate sections, thanks.


----------



## franklin (Jul 28, 2009)

Search the forum in the search box and you will find plenty of info on this topic best of luck.....


----------

